# is there any way i can be an ma without..



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 8, 2006)

hey everyone i been thinkin of being a makeup artist but the thing is i dont wanna work at a counter sellin make up.is there any way i can be a make up artist without havin to sell make up?any suggest of things i can do.  i just really wouldnt find my self comfortable sellin things to others.or do yall think i better stick to graphic design lmao


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2006)

you could always be a freelance makeup artist. you could go about this by opening a site on the web at a networking site, or your own professional site (if you're looking at networking sites, may i suggest http://www.modelmayhem.com). you might also look into renting space at a local salon to do makeup at!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks so much for ur help.i really like the idea of freelance make up artist.i should my brother what u said and he told me i should make my myspace page as a website for now talkin about makeup and showin my photos.i think that would be a good start for now and then when im older and after ive went to skool ill be more ready.if i work in a salon do u think i should try and learn how to do hair also.just in case so ill have somethin to fall back on if things are runin slow? i may consider doin that.thanks so much again really.cause i was gettin worried.


----------



## lilysandremains (Apr 9, 2006)

I've been on model mayhem since last year as a model.
and i just recently made an account as a makeup artist,i've gotten
alot of views but noone has written me yet,i guess it's just my luck eh?
it seems almost hopeless for me to be a makeup artist.it's something i really want to do,i even have a portfolio but i don't seem to be getting anywhere with it,any other
websites i could check out?>


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 9, 2006)

i signed up for modelmayhem for about 3 months now. The first week i was booked for a paid fashion show!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 10, 2006)

^^wow that fab.congrats on that.im definetly gonna keep this site so when im ready ill have it.lilysandremains im sorry to hear that i hope u cna get some job.dont give up cause it just might take sometime.


----------



## lilysandremains (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks!i'm going to try to stick to it,i've joined different websites but like i siad no luck,someone said i should try for high fashion makeup,i dunno,i just want to do somehting makeup related,i refuse to do anything else but makeup!im that focused.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 11, 2006)

well i just searched on thier casting forum and i posted a castimg forum for mua avaible! you just need to "advertise"!


----------



## lilysandremains (Apr 12, 2006)

that is a brillant idea my dear,thank you*hugs*


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 15, 2006)

tell us if u get anythin^_^


----------

